

Stephen Hawking: Syria’s war must end - mysterywhiteboy
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/stephen-hawking-syrias-war-must-end/2014/02/14/a71dea72-94f0-11e3-83b9-1f024193bb84_story.html

======
nabla9
He uses emotional and ethical arguments without any specifics nor plan:
"Something must be done."

Some perspective. We created crisis where children die in large numbers in
Iraq by toppling Saddam. Situation of children in Iraq 'a neglected crisis'
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-
east-22366451](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-22366451) We are
not killing them but we created the environment where they die.

